# Prednisone and aggression?



## bittabit (Oct 28, 2012)

My Velcro is an easy going hedgie. He recently became very wobbly and after turning up the heat with no improvement, we went to the vet. She performed x-rays to the tune of 300+ and gave him a b12 shot, sending me home with Cisapride and Prednisone while awaiting my being able to pay another 300+ for the bloodwork, hopefully next month. She gave him a full exam, took xrays and gave the B12 shot without having to sedate him, he is that good. He has been on the prednisone now for 2 days, he is still wobbly, though not as bad, however; the problem is that now he is huffing and hissing all the time! He used to explore and play happily on me for hours and now I give the meds and syringe feed him and then when it is play time....huffy, hissy fit! Could it be the prednisone? I am going to call the vet tomorrow but am so dejected tonight because he seems so out of sorts...sigh. This whole thing is freaking me out, I seriously don't want this to be WHS!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

If you've seen improvement with the meds, that's a pretty sure sign that it's not WHS. There are a lot of other things that can cause wobbliness, unsteadiness, etc, with low temperature being the first consideration, but there are also things like stroke, arthritis in older hedgehogs, and the list goes on. As for the prednisone, I don't have any experience using that for hedgehogs, so I can't comment one way or another. However, if there's something causing him pain, that can definitely cause more defensiveness, which is what this sounds like. Huffing and hissing is a defensive thing, not an aggressive thing. Any bone injuries would have been visible on the x-rays (I assume), but it's possible that he's experiencing some other discomfort related to whatever it causing the wobbliness, and the discomfort is causing this behavior. That's my best guess. Hopefully you can get it sorted out and get him back to his old self.


----------



## bittabit (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Moxieberry. The vet hasn't ruled out WHS yet as it can recede and crest in its early stages. It makes sense though that the discomfort of whatever it is that is ailing him is causing his behaviour change. The vet did say that prednisone (steroid) should help with the pain. I have the heat turned up in his room slightly higher than normal just in case it is heat related. It just seems strange that this happened 2 days after the medication regime...I emailed the vet to see if I should be concerned or not. I feel really helpless right now and I just didn't have 760 dollars to do everything at once! I need a magic "fix my hedgie" wand.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

How bad is the wobbliness, and how quickly did it come on? True WHS is (in most cases) very gradual. My fiance's first hedgehog developed WHS at 3ish years old, though he died from another cause (probably cancer) before it progressed to advanced stages. I've seen videos he took of the early stages when he wasn't sure if he was really seeing it, because it was so slight, and took the videos to show other people and get their opinions. (I really should dig up copies of those vids he has and upload them for people to use as reference.) The vids are very close to how the early stages are often described - it's very small, a sort of unsteadiness, or of having one leg or one side of the body that's not fully holding up his weight. He would take a few steps and pause, sway a little, or sort of have his head tip to one side, like he was sagging a little and just off-balance. Trying to go about his normal activities, no lethargy, just walking as normal but like something was not quite functioning right. A lot of times it starts in the bag legs, like you might see a limp or one bag leg either dragging a little or not taking weight very well.

Anyway, the main thing is that it's very gradual. It starts very slight and slowly worsens over time. If you're seeing fairly pronounced wobbliness in a short time, or it started suddenly - one day fine and the next wobbly - then WHS is probably not what's going on. I hope that's not it, and whatever it is, it's something you can figure out and deal with.


----------



## bittabit (Oct 28, 2012)

I took him out and he walks, explores, and is just a little off kilter. I then noticed that if he is put off balance that he falls to one side. He seems to drag his back foot when he just gets up and then after a while stops dragging it but remains a little off balance. His spine is also held in a more curved position than normal. His eating and wheeling slowed down as well. All in all probably about a week. He is completely off his wheel now, he eats and drinks though not as much as normal. If I put him on the ground he explores, explores, explores but just seems off...I was more concerned with the sudden onset of the huffing fits as it was new. I trust my vet and she is honest and thorough. I just wish I had the money to do all of the tests now! I see the vet again on Sunday for a recheck so we will see if the syringe feeding has gotten him to gain weight as he is thin, though he has always been rangy, I am surprised he hasn't worn his wheel right off the amount he usually runs!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

When my Cinder was first put on meds, she improved immensely for a while. The timing may have been coincidental to the normal progression/receding of WHS but I've heard of many cases of prednisone helping with early symptoms. 

Although WHS is usually slow progressing, there have been a few cases where initial symptoms to death has only been a few months. 

I'm sure with as with any drug, there can be an adverse reaction that causes mood changes and that may be what is going on with your little guy. Another thought would be that he has something like an inner ear infection that is causing him pain. Typically, WHS hogs, get nicer and more gentle and calm as the disease progresses. I'm sure your vet considered a stroke or tumour? When sick, hedgehogs typically will be off balance and fall but usually once they fall, they get back up quickly. Can you post a video of him walking? 

I'm sorry your little boy is going through this. I hope whatever is causing his problems will have an easy cure.


----------



## bittabit (Oct 28, 2012)

I am off to work now, but will try to post a video tonight. She looked and palpatated for a tumour but to determine anything else we need the bloodwork. I am hoping that I will have the funds for that by the second week of November. Thanks everyone for the support, it is truly appreciated!


----------



## bittabit (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry, I have not had the opportunity to video hedgie tonight...my life is off the hook right now and you seriously do NOT want to know the amount of things going wrong! Plus Velcro bit me TWICE! Argh so not like him, but I feel like a schmuk as I reacted the first time by DROPPING HIM! I totally did NOT expect it at all, he does not do this kind of thing EVER! He was shocked at first and didn't do much, no sound, just sat there. I picked him up and checked all his limbs, palpated everywhere and there were no visable signs of distress. He was exploring and purring in no time with the same wobble as before....I have watched him all evening and checked and rechecked for signs of pain or distress but he seems okay...My poor hedgie, not only is he unwell but then I go and cause him MORE stress!. On the up side, the vet said that she is happy he is huffing and puffing and showing displeasure at this change of handling with the meds twice a day and the syringe feeding. She said that this is a good sign that he is feeling a little better, of course this is before I dropped him   I am so overwhelmed with everything right now and I just want a miraculous healing because I don't think I can handle much more. I think I need sleep. I pray that I didn't do more damage by dropping my sweet little hedgie...sigh.


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

It's amazing how much those little teeth hurt, isn't it? I am guessing that just as humans experience irritability when taking steroids such as prednisone, hedgies and other animals would also be prone. And, along the same line, you have a natural reaction to pull away when bitten. Everyone is doing what comes naturally, whether induced by medication or sharp teeth... Ouch. The difference is that you can feel bad about it. 

Try not to be too hard on yourself, you are doing all you can to take care of that precious baby. I tell Parents when they bring sick kids to see me in the clinic (I'm a Nurse Practitioner) that if they are complaining about taking the medicine, this is a sign of progress. Your mental health is important to helping your hedgie get better. And Persephone and I will send quilly wands of healing your way. Hugs to you both!


----------



## bittabit (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you Hedgieluv! I do feel horrible but he is up this morning, took his meds, submitted to my poking and prodding and is currently exploring the house again so I believe he is okay...still feel like a schmuk. I am hanging onto the hope that the vet gave me, that he is doing better with his displeasure. I know that we have a long way to go yet to figure out the problem, but he is okay now and I am enjoying him (when I am not losing chunks of my fingers...). I think the biting was because I had just mixed up and fed him some powdered insect food, maybe my fingers tasted crickety... :? Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

That behavior is almost for sure from the Prednisone. I know for a fact that prednisone,can cause mood changes in humans. It also makes humans very bloated and you have to be weaned off of it or it can cause adrenal failure. PLEASE make sure that you do not take your hedgie off of this stuff cold turkey. Your vet I am sure is on top of this stuff, but the dose must be slowly lowered until the course of meds is finished.
I wonder, what exactly was the prednisone prescribed for? I understand your hedgie is wobbling, but do you know what the reason for this drug is? I don't really know what all it is used for, I was given it once when I had chicken pox (at the age of 23!) and then I know it can be used to prevent allergic reactions......Try not to take his behavior personally, I am quite sure it is from the steroids.
Please keep us posted,
Susan H. :?


----------



## bittabit (Oct 28, 2012)

shmurciakova, That day was a bit of a blur because so much was postulated and said, however; I believe the steroid was prescribed for the inflamation, to help with pain, to stimulate appetite and just in case there was a tumour that we could not see in the xrays as a precaution because I couldn't afford the bloodwork yet.

Velcro used his wheel last night! This is a good sign but he was dragging his back foot again this morning...I am wondering if I should remove the wheel to let him recover? I discovered that the wheel I had was a bad one (possibly injured his leg?) so I removed it today and replaced it with a saucer but maybe I should not have anything in there right now...

I am in the process of uploading a video onto youtube and it is taking forever!!!!!!!!


----------



## bittabit (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjSv4ekW ... ture=g-upl

Here is a link to the video...


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I couldn't tell much about what is going on with Velcro from the video. At first it just looked like he was having a hard time, or being tentative because of the hard wood floor, and not enough traction. Then I could tell what you meant about his spine...he seems kind of hunched up or his butt is tucked in or something.
I really have no idea what is going on. Is he doing any better? How is the aggression? Is he still on the medication?
That vet seems awfully expensive. Are there any other vet options in your area? It seems like it should not be $300 for bloodwork...although it has been a while since I have owned a hedgie and I have not taken Daisy (new hedgie) to the vet yet.
Let us know the latest,
Susan H.


----------



## bittabit (Oct 28, 2012)

There are not many vet options for me here and they all seem to be priced the same. He is doing a little better now but still weak in his back end. He has been using his wheel, eating and taking mealies and beatles again so that is good. The biting and huffing has stopped now, I assume his system has adjusted to the prednisone and the dosage is lower now. I go see the vet tomorrow and we will see what she has to say...I am so happy that he is eating and wheeling again!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The way he is walking reminds me of arthritis in his back end, or he'es had an injury. I also notice he is staying right against the wall. Has he always done that or has this started with his mobility issues? I ask because walking against the wall can help with balance and with them getting their bearings if they are having dizziness or other spatial issues. What happens if you put him in the middle of the room? Can you do a video with him not on a hard floor. Sometimes they walk weird on hard surfaces, just because it's slippery.


----------



## bittabit (Oct 28, 2012)

I worried about an injury Nancy because I was using a silent spinner and I didn't realize that they can be dangerous the xrays were clean but it could be soft tissue? He has always kept to the edges of a room when he is out and about. I will try and post another video of him walking on carpet or the bed tomorrow. I put a saucer in his area and he has been using it but if this is soft tissue, should I remove it? I see the vet again tomorrow.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I had a boy that had a soft tissue injury in one of his back legs and he walked really bizarre. It was almost like his leg would lock on him and then unsnap. He kind of rotated it around as he walked. I can't remember exact details now but I think it took a couple of weeks for him to be back to normal. Since there is a possibility of injury with your boy, I'd probably leave the flying saucer out simply for a few more days because it is an awkward running angle for some of them and it could cause more stress on the injury. Of course, that also depends on what he does when he doesn't have a wheel. Some of them go nuts and climb the cage.


----------

